# VT contest



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

This contest is for for veiltails only, males and females can both enter. But please only betta can enter, but if you have both a female and male you can enter one of each gender. I will picking the winner myself, this is not an official bettafish.com contest. The contest will be open until the 20th of this month and there is no prize, its just for fun. This is a beauty contest just and only for veiltails. Thank you for everyone for entering. :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe, sweet! Contest in the early eastern morning. /(^.^)/
Here's mine, his name is Breme.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Awe, sweet! Contest in the early eastern morning. /(^.^)/
> Here's mine, his name is Breme.
> 
> View attachment 169106
> ...


thank you for entering..hes a beauty


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay a veiltail contest I love veiltails! I'll enter later. I love seeing all the pretty veiltails!:-D


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Phoenix

EDIT: I'm not sure if I am allowed to post more than one picture, so this isn't right, I'm sorry.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Phoenix
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure if I am allowed to post more than one picture, so this isn't right, I'm sorry.


Your pictures are really good! What camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking?
Also, really pretty fish!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. It is a Canon EOS Rebel t2i.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Phoenix
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure if I am allowed to post more than one picture, so this isn't right, I'm sorry.


thank you for entering..hes really pretty..such great colors...and yes you can post more then one picture..


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Chard56 said:


>


i really love love his colors they are so different. thank you for entering


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

my veiltail Igneel


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> my veiltail Igneel


i love him, i have never seen a red so RED haha :-D


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Time for me to go take some pictures!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Remington Steele


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

registereduser said:


> Remington Steele


thank you for entering...love his blue


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's my Veiltail, Luke when he was a little younger.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

horsenumber2 said:


> Here's my Veiltail, Luke when he was a little younger.


i cant see his picture..but i went to your page and saw your album..hes cute..thank you for entering


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

mybabyjets said:


> i cant see his picture..but i went to your page and saw your album..hes cute..thank you for entering


Thank you, I dont know why it is not working, it was working earlier.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

*Galaxy*

This is my female VT Betta Galaxy


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

This is Cal. A 3 1/2 month old veiltail.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> This is Cal. A 3 1/2 month old veiltail.


thank you for entering..hes cute



Kitty Whiskers said:


> This is my female VT Betta Galaxy


she is adorable..i have 3 females myself


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

OOOOH! *Drools* I absolutly LOVE veiltails!

Here's my boy, Pippin ^-^

























This one doesn't show much of him, but it's my favorite XD


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Emparios said:


> OOOOH! *Drools* I absolutly LOVE veiltails!
> 
> Here's my boy, Pippin ^-^
> 
> ...


Hes very handsome..thank you for entering


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

3 days left!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is Orchid, my purple marble VT girl. Yep, she's a GIRL! ^_^ Check out her flowy, ribbon-like pectorals, too.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Seki said:


> This is Orchid, my purple marble VT girl. Yep, she's a GIRL! ^_^ Check out her flowy, ribbon-like pectorals, too.


thank you for entering  she does have a long tail..im not seeing that many ladies in the contest


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

This is Harry...all the VTs here are lovely and are all winners in my book.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Shine said:


> This is Harry...all the VTs here are lovely and are all winners in my book.


thank you for entering...2 days left


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's a re-post of the same picture from before.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Lovely fish!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

mybabyjets said:


> i love him, i have never seen a red so RED haha :-D



Thanks  I do love my Igneel's red.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

contest is over..winners will be posted monday night


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

The winners are- (hold your breath and clap)

First place goes to orchid and her owner seki
Second places goes to igneel and his owner indigo betta
Third place goes to luke and his owner horsenumber2

thank you for entering all of you, all of your bettas and beautiful and i hope you all enjoy them. Again thank you.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

mybabyjets said:


> The winners are- (hold your breath and clap)
> 
> First place goes to orchid and her owner seki
> Second places goes to igneel and his owner indigo betta
> ...



Thank You, me and Igneel are very happy with 2nd place:-D and I enjoyed seeing all the pretty veiltails in this contest.


----------



## horsenumber2 (Jun 15, 2012)

mybabyjets said:


> The winners are- (hold your breath and clap)
> 
> First place goes to orchid and her owner seki
> Second places goes to igneel and his owner indigo betta
> ...


Thank you stop much for third place we are very happy.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww, thank you so much!! Orchid got an extra treat today, she's so happy to have won the contest! ^_^


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Seki said:


> Awww, thank you so much!! Orchid got an extra treat today, she's so happy to have won the contest! ^_^


your welcome..im happy to see all of the veiltails entering and to everyone eho participated. Your girl is very very pretty i love her colors and her long tail.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

horsenumber2 said:


> Thank you stop much for third place we are very happy.


i am very happy you and your betta entered this contest, it took me awhile to pick a winner, it was a tie between you and indigo betta


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thank You, me and Igneel are very happy with 2nd place:-D and I enjoyed seeing all the pretty veiltails in this contest.


i liked seeing them all too  this is was very fun, again you have a gorgeous betta


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

mybabyjets said:


> i liked seeing them all too  this is was very fun, again you have a gorgeous betta



Thanks again :-D


----------

